# Perra's R34 GT-R Uk - spec



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Here are som pics of this awsome car!



















































































Please Comment on the pics and car 

Cheers Fellas! 

//Dennis


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic photo's and a fantastic looking car.

Thanks for posting them up


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! awsome pics! and i've now found my new PC wallpaper


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Lovely car, just loose the shopping list


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice. Luv the wheels :smokin:


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome pictures and an awesome looking car


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys! And thanks to Dennis for taking those nice shots of my car!

Here are a few more that were taken when the wheels were just mounted:


































Regards,
Perra


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

those pics are real nice, is that a train yard?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

thats gorgeous.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top quality pix. That is one sweet looking R34, Perra. Super clean look and great stance! Definitely my style.

Not sure if I really like the wheels. 

Cya O!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Beauti mate


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Awesome*

Perra mate,

As per usual, the car is looking simply stunning, I am sooo glad we had your car as our wedding car a few months ago  !!

I can't wait for the next time you bring the 34 up to Langshyttan now, the local boy racers are going to have a field day when they the GT-R's outside my place over there  !

Speak soon mate.

Shaun.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate it!

Some answers:

Nismo...: No, it´s not a train yard. I guess you can call it a garageyard. It´s a bunch of garages where buses are kept.

Hipo: The wheels are REALLY different from yours; it´s not Sparkle silver, they´re Chrome silver!   I must say a big thanks to you for the inspiration! Your car is, as you´ve already guessed, my big favourite. I just need the horses under the hood now. 

Shaun mate: Thanks again. Hope I´ll see you soon mate!

Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely car!

nice pics also


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Forgot to say about the "shopping list" that it´s the sponsors of the car and they want to be seen so it´ll stay on in some shape or form.  

/P


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool GTR Perra - My old GTR 33 went to Sweden from England, couldn't have wished for a nicer fella to meet and buy my car.
He is in Stockholm - tell me; how many GTR are there in Sweden now do you think mate?
Nice car,
Glen


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

very,very nise,i'm impressed!!!
perra,please note,when winter sets in,i will be happy for you too ship the car too me,for safe keeping,it will look good parked next too the jag,and save you a set of studs for those volks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks chaps! 

Glen: There´s over 160 Skylines registered in Sweden now and the number is growing fast. I don´t know how many are GT-R´s though. Just a guess but maybe a little less than half??

Neil: Hmm, tempting offer but I think I´ll pass on that one. 

/P


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

Perra said:


> Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Some answers:
> 
> ...


hey there, thank you for that answer. just curious, you do know of a place you could get at a train yard and take some pics? that would be just awesome! anyway again i love your car and the pics you took.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Perra*

Perra,

Good to meet you in Stockholm this weekend, nice car 

I hope that guy will help you out 

I think I will be in Sweden again alot next year, I wasnt expecting to see Skylines at the show, nice surprise.

Shaun : Sorry! I just see your post, should I feel guilty, were you in Stockholm this weekend?

Andy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

think this time next year,shaun will be in sweden most weekends,eh mate 

which is a right result,thats a summer,and a winter break for me and the missus sorted:smokin: 

andy,what did you make of stokholm???

somewhere i need too get shaun and perra too show me the sights of in a couple of years!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Perra,
> 
> Good to meet you in Stockholm this weekend, nice car
> 
> ...


Andy,

very nice talking to you and THANKS for the "you know what"!  We´re working on it... 

Glad you liked the car, thanks! 

Get back to me when you´re coming over to Sweden so we can meet up. If you fly from London/Luton with Ryanair you arrive in Vasteras where I live. :smokin: Also, YHPM.

Regards,

Perra


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Svenska*



neilstafford said:


> think this time next year,shaun will be in sweden most weekends,eh mate
> 
> which is a right result,thats a summer,and a winter break for me and the missus sorted:smokin:
> 
> ...


Neil,

I have been there before, last time I went was during the Stockholm Water Festival, crazy.

Its a nice place, only problem its full of Swedes 

Perra


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Perra,
> 
> Good to meet you in Stockholm this weekend, nice car
> 
> ...


Wotcha Andy !

Yes you should feel guilty !!!

No, not really as I wasn't over there this weekend  I was over the weekend before though ! I always seem to miss the shows and meets over there by a week 

As Neil said though, that should all be different next year when we will be living over there 

If you ever need somewhere to stay when you are over next year and you will be in the Dalarna area, then you have my mobile no, gimme a shout as we definately have the room  As Perra says, if you fly in to Vasteras, let him know and I am sure he'll let me know and you never know you may have more than one Skyline meeting you at the airport . 

You never know, Neil will probably be over at the same time as well as I will definately be keeping him updated with events and shows etc.

Speak soon mate.

Shaun.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Its a nice place, only problem its full of Swedes


I don´t see the problem since 50% of the population are good looking women...   
And since that´s the facts, I don´t understand why you went to that Irish pub Saturday night???      

/P


----------



## manhoos4u (Jun 10, 2005)

Fantastic and Mind Blowing pics of your car !
Super !


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Perra said:


> I don´t see the problem since 50% of the population are good looking women...
> And since that´s the facts, I don´t understand why you went to that Irish pub Saturday night???
> 
> /P


IRISH PUB

ah,be'jesus 
is there not a swedish branch of spearmint rhino


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

SHAUN

looking forward too some of these swedish meets over the next couple of years,give me a chance too practice abit more of my SWEDISH after the wedding 

looking like the skyline scene is about too explode out there 

just make sure,that if you have a meet with perra,andy and co out there,that it doesn't clash with the JAGUAR club of swedens annual bash


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Swedes*



Perra said:


> I don´t see the problem since 50% of the population are good looking women...
> And since that´s the facts, I don´t understand why you went to that Irish pub Saturday night???
> 
> /P


You got me there  Although quite a few Swedish beauties like Irish pubs 

The pub choice was all to do with the gay glasses you guys have for a beer coupled with this light and dark beer business - straight to Dubliners, ' pint of John Smiths Tack '.....  -

Sean, sounds like you got your act together over there, all sounds good. If I get out there more often I will give you a bell defo.

Andy


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

manhoos4u: Thanks for the comment!  



 Andy Barnes said:


> The pub choice was all to do with the gay glasses you guys have for a beer coupled with this light and dark beer business - straight to Dubliners, ' pint of John Smiths Tack '.....  -
> 
> Andy


Couldn´t agree with you more when it comes to the lousy excuse called beerculture in this country. It´s really depressive. 

Neil: Don´t worry, the Jaguar owners don´t have any meetings, since there cars break down all the time and they spend all their time in the garage!   

/Perra


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys for the comments on the pics  

Andy: Nice meeting you this weekend  I bet you don't have a face on me but.. Nice meeting you anyways  I was in the skyline.se when you where over there.

Perra: Your welcome as always! Were still on for the summer with the blue? 

Cheers Dennis


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Perra said:


> Neil: Don´t worry, the Jaguar owners don´t have any meetings, since there cars break down all the time and they spend all their time in the garage!


Don't say that to him mate  ! He only bought the Jag so he could drive around in his own car for a change  !!

I gotta say though that Neils Jag is bloody nice to drive, I think our Skyrockets have the edge though  !

Shaun.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

r33gtsman said:


> Don't say that to him mate  ! He only bought the Jag so he could drive around in his own car for a change  !!
> 
> I gotta say though that Neils Jag is bloody nice to drive, I think our Skyrockets have the edge though  !
> 
> Shaun.


   
i say old boy,what are you getting at 

i must be getting old before my time,i'm after some suede driving gloves and a pork pie hat for xmas


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey guys! Here's a new pic for you! 










And a large version is available here

http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album534/MG_1066?full=1

Cheers

//Dennis


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

what headlights are those ?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Standard UK ones.  No help for you mate, sorry.

/P


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Administrator...!!! Someone...!!! 

Please stop this guy.... He´s posting pure pornography....


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

ROFLMAO @ Kim!    

Thanks Kim! I like it too...


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Perra said:


> ROFLMAO @ Kim!
> 
> Thanks Kim! I like it too...




its looking good mate:smokin: 

would like too see it in jaguar racing green


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*ur car*

lovely car I love the wheels. Fair play to ya mate


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Deef!




neilstafford said:


> its looking good mate:smokin:
> 
> would like too see it in jaguar racing green


Thanks mate! 

You´re probably the only one...


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

neilstafford said:


> its looking good mate:smokin:
> 
> would like too see it in jaguar racing green


LOL Neilsy, you'll be asking Perra to get his pipe and slippers next  I know you love yours now you are the proud owner of em  !!!

Perra, that's it mate, I am gonna be in practice with my wheel nut airgun next time you bring your car up to my place !

I am sure your car looks better every time I see it now  

Shaun.


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

kim hansen said:


> Administrator...!!! Someone...!!!
> 
> Please stop this guy.... He´s posting pure pornography....


:smokin:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

r33gtsman said:


> Perra, that's it mate, I am gonna be in practice with my wheel nut airgun next time you bring your car up to my place !
> 
> Shaun.


Why do you think I got these... 










/P


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Perra said:


> Why do you think I got these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because you knew "dodgy" shaun was about too come and live amongst ya!!!

elk burgers at yours then mate in the summer 
with stithers of evo thrown in for good measure


----------

